# CRAZY video



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I really wonder how people could do this to animals. The skinned dog that was moving around, that is just sick! These people must be heartless.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

yeah i know. plus the video it's self is cruel.. what kind of sick joke is "wrap up warm this winter..." i mean seriously??

but h/o cruel and sick the video it's is VERY inspirational and sparks tons of motivation in my mind to stop this kind of sick insanity.


----------



## XxHunterJumperxX (Jul 11, 2009)

I know :/

I am a vegeterian, begining to stop the abuse, just be rebelling.

I preech about animal abuse during P.E. class all the time. When we were doing health, and talking about how you NEED your meats, I walked up, whispered something into the teachers ear, and taught the rest of the class, on second choosing when they eat animals.


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

I would be all for dog/cat slaughter if they weren't treated so cruelly. 
I find it resourceful...


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

That video made me start crying and go hug my dogs. I have absolutely no words.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I've been scarred for life by that skinned dog at the end... _Completely serious_. I'm never going to be able to un-see that... 

"Crazy" isn't a strong enough word for this video. I can't think of one to adequately express what it made me feel...


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

I normally can handle animal cruelty videos, but that... That was sick, I mean, more sick then most. I have never gotten sick to my stomach because of an abuse video... Yeah, I feel like puking now.

I stopped at the German Shepard bring skinned.

That was the absolute worst thing I have ever seen...

Rest in peace you beautiful animals... "/

On a side note, this makes me want to go do very bad things to all those people who do this.... Im not going to go into details, as it is a bit... cruel..? ;]


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lacyloo... honestly.. i CAN see your point. it wouldn't be so bad and it wouldn't be animal cruelty if they euthanized them correctly without harm. because it CAN be resourceful. so i totally see your point h/o the way most people do it. well it's just cruel

yeah gillian and brighteyes. i first watched this video i think a year or 2 ago. and it has motivated me so much. and i spread it around to anyone i can. because EVERYONE needs to see that. and yea everytime i watch that. i think sheesh... maybe i should definitely hug my dogs more often. sometimes i get frustrated with myself (as of lately because my dog has been accident prone like gettign a 6 inch gutter nail stabbed through her chest and nearly dying, so therefore i feel i am being cruel in my on way even though it isn't my fault it happened and then i watch this and feel so glad my animals and other peoples animals have that person that takes amazing care of them.)

and eventerwannabe.. yes my dog is a german shepherd. so i definitely cried there. and since the sound of the video over rides the song sometimes and you can hear them. and the awful sounds you can hear. i think whats worst is that people walk down the street while he is skinning the german shepherd. and they think NOTHING of it all.. like it's just an everyday normal thing to do..


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I couldn't even watch all of it.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

I have seen alot of videos and seen alot of cruelty before but i have never in my life seen anything like that before. I was crying and almost started to gag when it showed the skinned dog. All i can do is shake my head in dismay


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Unfortunately not every culture views dogs and cats the way we do; to them they aren't pets. I know a guy who grew up in a different country, and he doesn't understand the whole "pets" concept...to some people, this isn't cruelty, but a part of their way of life...yes it rips us a part, and I hated seeing all those cats stuffed in the cages, because I am a huge cat lover, but to some people it's 'normal'.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

That was horrible! I can't belive they skinned them alive! I can't believe the way they just beat them etc What the f*** is wrong with those people?


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

Yep Ive seen this before. Theres some pretty ****** up people in this world...


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

that is wow. the same needs to be done to them as they do to those animals.


----------



## nirvana (Sep 14, 2009)

That video made me cry.
I agree with the others that said it isnt the fact that they use them its the how they are in pain and alive through the whole thing that bothers me. You cant demand people to stop using dog/cat fur, like mom2pride said this is many peoples industries, and livelyhood. but we can demand them to stop the crulity, theres no reason why this cant be done with no suffering.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

In the countries that these videos were taken in, they have in the not too distant past, done the same things to people. As was said in a PP they view them as food not pets. I would hope that they would make sure they are dead first and I'm sure most are but the people are only doing what it takes to survive and we would soon get over our predjudices if put in the same situation.


----------

